# Your most serious problems in life?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine:

- Mom won't allow me outside the window while she's hanging laundry. She brings up this blah, blah about one having a responsibility not to free fall and to stay alive when someone loves you and doesn't want to lose you. I cry bitterly when this happens, life is so hard.

- Princess. Females are soooo annoying! Just because I like to rough play with her once in a while when I'm bored, and pull a few hairs, she makes all this fuss if I go into what SHE thinks is HER bedroom.

- Treats. Never enough of them. Only Tuesdays and Fridays. It's definitely a tough life.

_Prince_ (borrowing mom's account)


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, here - on my smartphone, using the old guys account.

They won't let me in the house. I know it's just full of food - up to the roof - but they want it all to themselves. I'm forced to live on cat food, sliced turkey and beef along with other beef and fish "leftovers" and virtually unlimited treats. 

Sure I have a heated house for the Winter. But - No cable TV. Life just isn't fair!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, I know the old guy hasn't given you cable TV yet. But having to live on cat food, deli meats and treats only, with no human food, man that's tough.

[Straysmommy: LOL Goldtanker]


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Kisa: those pesky twins are killing my time with my dad. I only get to cuddle with him at night when he goes to bed. 

Logan: that miserable heathen these humans feed outside is disturbing my mojo. These three girls are MINE and he can't have them. 

Jordan: these humans got rid of my couch and replaced it with a new one. I can't make a fur nest on this one, my beautiful fur doesn't stick to it. Can't believe they had the gall to make any changes without my prior approval.

MacKenzie: treats? Please? I love you, I just want more treats!!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Meatball: Why am I not allowed to eat dry kibbles any more! Those pate stuff is ok but I LOVE the kibbles! I know Yingying has half bag hidden behind that closet door but I cannot open the door! Oh it's driving me crazy...

Metoo: Could someone tell Yingying to STOP trimming my nails? That lovely sofa will never feel the same. Arrr, how I miss the feeling of my claws digging deep into that corse texture...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Till a couple months ago I was a happy stray, usually near-starving, risking my life daily for a drink of water, carrying this skin infection, hiding behind a stone to sleep at night away from the storm, the dogs, the aggressive cats and humans. Now I have SERIOUS problems:

- Prince
- Prince
- Prince

Life would be perfect if it was just mom and I...

_Princess_ (borrowing mom's account while she's away folding the THIRD pink fleece blanket she bought me this winter. This one has white polka dots. Life's hard when you're loved, I tell you!)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My mom is packing up the ENTIRE house and I don't like it. She bought me a new bed yesterday but she's packed up *all* my favorite pillows and blankets so I have no other choices. She even packed up my nice soft bathmat so I had to lay on a plain old towel this morning while we were in the bathroom. I'm **REALLY** scared she's going to leave me behind. I follow her super close and if she gets out of my sight I cry and cry until she calls me. I don't want her to forget to take me with her when she leaves!!!

MowMow (while mom is sorting her unmentionables to decide which to take and which to throw away).


I'm having a blast with all these boxes! I keep running across the top of them and they feel sooooooo good to dig my claws into BUT.... I keep climbing inside and mom doesn't realize it and tapes it shut. I have to bang around inside the box so she sees it moving and then she grouches at me 'cause she has to cut it open and seal it back up when I jump out. I'm just checking to make sure she packs everything!! Someone has to run this place 'cause my big broth can't seem to handle it right now. He's super freaked out and if I even come NEAR him, he freaks out and yowls at me. So, my mom is grouching at me and my brother is yelling at me... I just want to pack boxes and play!!!

Oh man! I gotta go! She emptied a cabinet and I have to climb in and make sure she got everything!

Shepherd Book (while mom is emptying the dishwasher....AGAIN... why does she have to wash all the dishes before she packs them? They are just going to sit in a box...)


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz: My *&^* human put me on a feeding schedule and is restricting my food. Yeah, I gained some weight, but here I thought she loved me for my lovely personality. 
Human here: It hurts me more than it hurts you. You'll love me in the mornings when you have even more energy and won't miss the insulin shots I'd have to give you if you developed diabetes. And, I'm really really sorry I didn't do this a year ago.
Ritz: and would you quit with the "pedicures", I know what they are even if you call them that human word. I'm not that dumb...
Human: opps.....
Ritz: love you
Human: love you 10x back


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Ginfis: My mom gets angry all the time when I want to sharpen my claws on her new leather sofa! I don´t understand why?

I am also not allowed to sleep in a bedroom during the night! I have to jump on the door hanlde everynight in order my mom pays me some attention at 4a.m.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey ladies and gents, Kisa here, the hairless apes left the computer on and are sleeping still. I am hungry so if they are going to sleep, I am going to play on their computers! HA HA

Mow Mow, I feel your pain my friend, my humans have done that several times too. Just keep yourself noticeable and they can't forget you. 

Book - awesome way to help, I am sure your Mom appreciates the help. Just stay away from that tape thingy, it's really loud and scary. Plus it hurts when you get tangled up in it 

Ritz, I know, right! My humans say manicure time, but really it's just torture. I fight and growl so they know I mean business, then they wrap me in a stupid housecoat just to make it worse. I guess maybe I shouldn't have bitten mom, but I REALLY don't like getting my nails clipped, it feels better having long nails when I massage dads arm. Leaves cool little red marks 

Meatball, again, same here. I don't mind that wet stuff, especially when they put it in that warming machine, then it's all yummy smelling and warm. But I really miss my crunchies.

Princess, yup, they decided to get two more kittens 6 years ago. They tried to feed off me, just because I am a girl does not make me their mom. Argh! They are so annoying. 

Ginfis, I know the feeling, except it's the upstairs we aren't allowed to go in. We've been in this giant house now for a few years but we aren't allowed upstairs. There's another human up there who is really tall. I think Rachel called him Dad. Weird, he has the same name as my Dad. Apparently humans aren't very original with names. I know I have these great big windows down here and I can watch the birds and stuff, but up there....oh my! There's plants and a room that smells wonderful, it has lots of food in it! And the bed the other human sleeps in is really comfy (yeah, I sneak up there now and then :mrgreen: ). Theres so many places to hide, if I don't want to be around anyone, I can go under the beds up there. I heard mom saying something about she can't wait for her dad to go on something called vacation so she can take the gates down. If that means what I think it means, he better be going soon!

I have come to the conclusion that we all have the same issues, scheduled meals, manicures, closed doors, other cats invading our spaces, moving boxes. These humans are so mean to us, we should really consider getting together and doing a protest or something.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Kisa! It´s Ginfis again! Our life is so difficult! I don´t understand why humans say all the time, how wonderfull it would be to be a cat! They should try it once and will see :twisted:


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat again. It's the deer - they just won't leave me alone! What is it with them? I don't eat corn or grass!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL those photos are beautiful, thanks for posting them!!


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

My current biggest issue is that mom won't let me groom her. The texture and length of her fur is so fascinating I want to lick and maybe even eat it, but no matter how quietly I sneak up behind her, and no matter how quietly I chew, she always knows and makes me stop. She has even started wearing some strange clothing on her head at night so I can't sneak in and go for it while she sleeps.

Food is also an issue. My humans only feed me when they want to. No matter how long I lay at my feeding station, and no matter how much or how loudly I cry, they won't feed me! I am totally at their mercy.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

<Gypsy stretching out on top of the cat tree>.. "problems? who has problems, I'm spoilt and i know it.. now if mom wouldn't pet me with wet hands every time she does dishes, Life would be perfect"

(got to love the ones with Tortitude!:smiles


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Mom left the iPad out again . Kisa here, again.

Gypsy, you sound like my nemesis MacKenzie. They call her Magoo...all cutesy like. Ugh, she's got tortitude all right, she's a spoiled brat!! I am the princess of this house and they better not forget it! There is nothing cute about "Magoo". Oh how I long for the days when it was just me and my buddy Logan. Sigh...

We got wet food again tonight. Mom put something tasty in it this time, it smelled like her soup! I think it was chicken broth. Mmmmmmm!! Yummy. I escaped upstairs when mom brought food down, I got to eat up on the landing in peace and a nap on the pink chair. AND!! Dad and I had a cuddle on the pink chair. That's great, I love my dad.

Ginfis, yeah, they should do a day in our shoes, see how they like going 9 hours without food...napping is really hard work! 

Hey Midnight, we have those things in our yard too! They are really big and scary so I just ignore them. They are very pretty though, especially the little ones with the spots


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

1) I'm not allowed to bat mommy as she walks by from my cat tower.
2) I'm not allowed to eat the fish from mommy's big and little fish tanks.
3) The blanket got all messed up in my basket, and *gasp* wicker was touching my fur. I hollered until mommy made it right.
4) I am not allowed to climb the Christmas tree.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Moxie here, I haven't really tried writting to you lot before, but things are getting so far beyond out of control at my house. A fe years back my lovely boy chooses me and brings his mum to aprove - so far so good. I;m livin a life I love when she decides on adding another, conferences with the humans sure -but with me NADA. On th upside that cat aint bad and she really is entertaining to push around when I'm bored and the humans aren't around.

Then, this summer the littlest human starts up with he wants a cat too and know there are 4 humans and 3 cats, well one queenly cat (me of course) one dear and tolerable cat my lady in waiting kk and one abnoxious adolecent with the appaling name of apple. She is in everything all the time and frankly with a name like that I keep waiting for them to eat her.

Moxie signing out = now the bacgrounds here maybe I can work on some of the real issues when they go off to work


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Ginfis complains again: "I am not allowed to scratch the leather sofa. They put some strange smelling spray on it, in order that i will stop sharpening my claws on it!"

"i am also not allowed to play with the ornaments on the Christmas tree! What a horror! It is so lovely looking, all dangling things on it and it moves and makes noise when I am trying to touch it!"


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am normally banished when the hairless feeding things have other hairless people in the house, but recently one of them was very nice to me and told me she would take her home. She didn't


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Moxie here again. My problems aren't so much my human servers...er, I mean family , yes my human family are fine, especially my boy and his father for they acknowledge that i am the very best of all kitties. The mother, well she is a bit dim and her big heart is the real problem, that fool will care for anything some wretched person brings to the door, closing off one of my favorite powder rooms in the process. the younger boy, well I have some hopes for him but he has brought this wretched apple to live in my home. I am a gracious queen, I would allow for others to share my good fortune - I quite remember life in the BEFORE and don't wish that on anyone...However if you are come to stay in my palace then you must follow some basic rules and I do NOT allow for anyone to pounce on me while I rest in a warm sunny spot, ever. Apple has yet to learn her boundraries....maybe I can talk her into trying to go outside, that will get her locked in a room for sure....


Well the mother has been making noises taking care of whatever wretched street kittens she has hidden in the bathroom now, if she would only let me in I could help her, why she thinks she knows how to mother a needy cat better than I, well I did mention she is a bit dim, well meaning but dim. At least I can count on her to keep all the toliets clean. A few weeks ago she went out of town and left only the male contingent of my human staff...I mean family and they didn't scoop a single box, not a one for 5 whole days. Sometimes it does make sense that the mothers says no more males in the house at that....though I do wish she would just say no more for I think it is getting quite crowded here.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, such sweet comments from all the cats here! Keep them coming!

Mom puts away the leftovers from my assorted meats breakfast and brings out the kibble when she goes out to work. It's horrible. I stare up at her with big, panicked eyes and say "Wha, you want me to starve all day?!" Mercilessly, she leaves me food-deprived in the company of that organic, no grain dry stuff which I will never touch, on principle. I much rather yowl pitifully when she comes back home for her to hurry and bring out the meats again. I used to know only kibble, and that was the cheapest kind and only on the lucky days when some neighbor fed me, but that was then and this is now - now I'm a Princess and must be catered to as one, mom said.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Cleo- Oh where to start.... A few months ago my brother disapeared and I stopped eating cause I wanted mommy to bring him back, he never came back, she said somethign about a stupid rainbow place UGH. So while I striked, mom thought it would be ok to bring a stranger. They call him Max, he is small and annoying. I was so afraid mom would start bringing more hyper active monsters that I started eating again. But what did that get me???? Nothing she brought another cat a few weeks ago. Zeus is about the same size as Max, they make noise all day. They break things and I know mommy thinks I should be teaching them how to be good, but there is no point, neither of these jerks listen to me. I was here FIRST!!! She also freaked out and changed the food I love so much, I have to eat wet food every day!! She calls me her princess.. it's all lies. And the brushing.. why does she have to brush me all the time, I do a better job cleanign myself.

Max: I am depressed, Cleo hates me, I used to live in this little cage with my 5 other brothers and 1 sister. We used to play all day. Now I have to deal with a grumpy OLD cat, in this really big house. My mom says she loves me, but when I try to knead on her confy arm she pushes me away or puts a blanket on her arm... She insists on taking me to the mean evil thing called Vet and they give me shots and poke me all over. She said I had worms, and made me take icky stuff, all lies!! I never eat worms!!! I must have been really bad one time cause she rushed me into a different Vet and left me there for 2 nights with tubes attached, MEAN mommy. 

Zeus: Some dude threw me into a lake in a bag, it wasnt very fun but i was outside and it seemed like a good game at the time. But then I could not get out, so when they got me out they bought me to a place where they gave me a bath, thats when I met my current Human. She picked me up and got me all wet. Then she wrapped me on a towel and try to warm me up. I can't trust her. She feeds me some disgusting food and rarely gives me treats. There is an old cat that does not wanna play with me and Max 24/7. Max and I have the same ideas though, we tear up toilet paper and I love eating paper, we run around the house knocking things over and get yelled at. If you love your precious glass thingy so much then put it somewhere else... DUH. And the nail clipping.. WTH is that all about? By the way I'm super scared because I hear her talk to the evil Vet yesterday, something about droppign me off to get *"fixed"* tomorrow, please someone come help me, someone out there save me from this horrid place.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, again. How about living in Minnesota in the Winter. Dealing with the foxes, deer, woodchucks, racoons and bears is one thing. But snow and 30 below zero too? Give me a break!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I like my new Mum - she is really cool but whats with all this second-hand cat stuff? I know its second hand because I can smell this other cat everywhere!

I've broken the cat tree now though so hopefully Mum will get the hint and get new stuff just for me!

love Ridley-puss xx


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Well done, everybody! I love the way you write! It`s so kitty cool!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Let us sleep on it and get back to you.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mommy! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Mom! Momma! Momma! Momma! Momma! Momma! Momma! Momma! Momma!
She never pays attention to us. I've resorted to pulling off the funny things on the front of the fridge to get her attention. It generally works, she always sounds so annoyed when I do it. Alex gives me really smug looks, too, like he's saying "I am the favorite because I hardly do anything naughty."
Mommm?? Mommm?? MOMMM? C'mon!!! *sigh* Time to climb the tree again, that'll get her attention.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, my turn! Logan here...Kisa hogs the computer....such a princess!

Mom thinks I'm too skinny and has taken away my favorite crunchies. Now she makes me eat wet food and grain free kibble. There for a while there was NO KIBBLE AT ALL! Yikes. At least finally she came to her senses, but I miss my old food.

I do love my Mom, she's warm and soft and lets me sleep in her lap. I don't like it when I have to share with her crocheting though. Oh and Jordan likes to try and share moms lap with me, I bite her in the leg when that happens lol. I love it when mom gently spanks my back and sides, best way to get me to purr! I wish she never had to leave me to go to work, I'd love to just hang out on her legs forever! I like Dad too, but mom is my favorite . 

I think my life is pretty good. I do wish Kisa would come out of the bedroom more. She needs to put MacKenzie & Jordan in their place, Kisa is Queen and I am King. Jordan is the court jester and MacKenzie is the spokescat for when we need stuff. One swift smack should do it lol

Tux is my enemy, but mom closed the blinds so I can't see him anymore, makes me feel better and more relaxed.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mum wont give me a second dinner! What kind of service is this? Hmph! Meow!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Huge said:


> I am normally banished when the hairless feeding things have other hairless people in the house, but recently one of them was very nice to me and told me she would take her home. She didn't


Awww. Sorry Peggy. I'll bring the carrier next time


----------



## crstroik (Aug 20, 2011)

Fred's Complaint

Mom doesn't understand life centers around me, me ME ME ME ME!!! ALL the time. *ME*. I tell her this all day long, but she does NOT understand MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

That darn human brought that tiny fuzz ball to my attention. I enjoy harassing it and stealing its food. I must punish the human though. I like the fur ball and I knew it was here from the second it entered my domain but that human hid it from me for two months. The human must pay for not giving me this awesome toy earlier. And I knew about the other three that were here too. One didn't make it so I understand not being allowed to play with it, but the other two were perfectly fine. Why couldnt I play with them? Also whatever this diet thing is, it is crossing the line. I want my kibble NOW.


----------



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi kitties, its Izzy! Stole mom's computer while she's folding laundry. I couldn't believe it this morning, I brought dad a ball, and he didn't wake up to play fetch with me! So I brought him another... and another... and another... until all 8 of my bouncy soccer balls were in my parent's big bed. Still nothing. I even sat & waited patiently, was cute, yelled for attention... nothing worked. 

Well, kid, he'd be more likely to pay attention to you if you weren't so annoying and frantic all the time.... Hi there all, its Black-Bear, kicked the kid off the computer quick before mom comes back. I cannot believe dad leaves for 9 hours 5 days a week, and he doesn't TAKE ME WITH HIM. He doesn't even tell me sometimes; I wake up and he's just GONE. Nothing stops him from going either. I don't know how to stop it. On top of that, mom keeps telling me I'm not allowed to eat the kid's food because its "kitten food" and mine is "senior food". I still feel like a kitten... sometimes.


----------

